# Jbunch07...Whats that guy been up to?



## jbunch07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok well this isn't really a project log but more of just some pictures of my new setup that ive been slowly putting together for the past few days or so...







































Im pretty glad with the results.  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

niiiice. I like the black tubing, nice work!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 6, 2009)

Very very nice! Damn those crucial LEDs are bright. But how come you put your res at the bottom of the case? Should't it be elevated a little higher than the pump? 

Either way it turned out very nice and looks great!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks man! 

More to come...Im not done with this one just yet!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very very nice! Damn those crucial LEDs are bright. But how come you put your res at the bottom of the case? Should't it be elevated a little higher than the pump?
> 
> Either way it turned out very nice and looks great!



Yeah...It it would have helped with the bleeding but it works fine this way...just took a little longer to bleed the system.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 6, 2009)

That's a nice card you got there  Rocking a Coolermaster as well  Nice Motherboard too!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 6, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> That's a nice card you got there  Rocking a Coolermaster as well



Yeah I love this case! It's awesome! im sure ill have it for a long time!


----------



## RevengE (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Deal I just got a Cosmo's S and let me tell you its the best case I have ever had Coolermaster FTW!


----------



## EiSFX (Feb 6, 2009)

batmang said:


> niiiice. I like the black tubing, nice work!



+1 on the black tubing thats sweet give it an industrial looks good man 1st person i seen use that tubing and defiantly suits the system good choice


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks man, Yeah I really like the look of the black tubing!


----------



## Damian^ (Feb 6, 2009)

What are your thoughts on the HAf 932?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> What are your thoughts on the HAf 932?



I think its the best case I've ever used...It makes cable management really easy! I love it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

yo Jonathan, that came out sweet bro.  God that case is awesome for water cooling


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Yeah I love this case! It's awesome! im sure ill have it for a long time!



Yeah, the HAF is sweet. I switched things around though. My PSU is up top, and my rad is on the bottom.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, the HAF is sweet. I switched things around though. My PSU is up top, and my rad is on the bottom.



Yeah I saw that you did that. Are your temps any better...I'm getting great temps now, My PII 940 idles at 20°-23°. Depending on ambient temps.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2009)

What is your 940 clocked at jbunch?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

batmang said:


> What is your 940 clocked at jbunch?


It's at stock for now...overclocking comes soon!


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice rig jbunch.  Love where you have the fan controller.  Got any stock benches yet?  I want to see how your 4870x2 and PII 940 can do against one of my GTX 260's and i7 920.  I'll disable physx for Vantage so it's truly GPU vs. GPU.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Nice rig jbunch.  Love where you have the fan controller.  Got any stock benches yet?  I want to see how your 4870x2 and PII 940 can do against one of my GTX 260's and i7 920.  I'll disable physx for Vantage so it's truly GPU vs. GPU.



Yeah sure ill do a quick stock run on vantage and 06 right quick and post them up 


BRB...


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, I'll do the same.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Feb 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Nice rig jbunch.  Love where you have the fan controller.  Got any stock benches yet?  I want to see how your 4870x2 and PII 940 can do against one of my GTX 260's and i7 920.  I'll disable physx for Vantage so it's truly GPU vs. GPU.



Me Too!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a stock run for both. big improvement on the 06 with my 9850 at 2.9 i could only get 15k


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 7, 2009)

Darn you, but we're close.  If those benchmarks represent any similarity in gaming performance, then I know you have a great system.






Got a better score on a 2nd run.  Don't mind the control panel, was doing a quick test for myself.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 7, 2009)

mmmmm norprene


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yea this thing is awesome for gaming! the AMD/ati never was really all that good at synthetic benching, Ill bet i could get this think to do 20k on 3d06 with a little ocing.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> mmmmm norprene




I love it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Yea this thing is awesome for gaming! the AMD/ati never was really all that good at synthetic benching, Ill bet i could get this think to do 20k on 3d06 with a little ocing.



20k is pushing it, but dude I have faith in ya, overclock already would ya


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Yeah I saw that you did that. Are your temps any better...I'm getting great temps now, My PII 940 idles at 20°-23°. Depending on ambient temps.



Mine are about the same, 24-27 idle and high 30's full load. You have a couple more fans cooling the rad than I do, and I think your pump is a bit stronger than my CPX-Pro is. What's that black tubing you're using?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Mine are about the same, 24-27 idle and high 30's full load. You have a couple more fans cooling the rad than I do, and I think your pump is a bit stronger than my CPX-Pro is. What's that black tubing you're using?



This is the tubing I used. 

http://www.petrastechshop.com/1id3odtyanot.html


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 24, 2009)

very nice setup there.
I await to see your overclocked benchies


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

I love that tubing... i just use the crappy home depot stuff... but man what a difference.  

Edit just saw the system specs... Great gaming rig!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> very nice setup there.
> I await to see your overclocked benchies



Ive got One score up on the 3DMark 06 compilation...more to come though...I have a feeling this build is about to get another GPU....


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok so quick question?

who thinks my PCP&C 750 would be able to handle adding a 4870 to my rig?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 4, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok so quick question?
> 
> who thinks my PCP&C 750 would be able to handle adding a 4870 to my rig?



Dude those 750 Silencers kill, should be fine!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for reply...now i just have to decide if it will be worth it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Thanks for reply...now i just have to decide if it will be worth it.



that PSU puts out more than 750 dude, go for it, my 860 can do it just fine.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Jbunch How do you like the Dominator Ram cooler? does it show results?. Im starting My watercooling Log In a Few weeks.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Hey Jbunch How do you like the Dominator Ram cooler? does it show results?. Im starting My watercooling Log In a Few weeks.



I love the dominator, its does its job and that is keep the ram cool...Would definitely  recommend it.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Mar 4, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I love the dominator, its does its job and that is keep the ram cool...Would definitely  recommend it.



I'm thinking of buying OCZ XTC memory cooler, would it be better vs dominator mem cooler?


----------



## crtecha (Mar 4, 2009)

It looks really good dude.  I also like the flat black hose


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> I'm thinking of buying OCZ XTC memory cooler, would it be better vs dominator mem cooler?



The only thing I dont like about the ocz is the mesh restricts airflow. Ive i got the ocz I would cut bigger wholes in the mesh.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Mar 4, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> The only thing I dont like about the ocz is the mesh restricts airflow. Ive i got the ocz I would cut bigger wholes in the mesh.



ok then... btw nice rig man keep it comin'!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 4, 2009)

Man, I still love the black tubing. I'm thinking of ordering some.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys. I love the tubing! 
I think next thing I might do is a little painting...maybe paint the inside of the case, not sure what color I wanna go with though?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Mar 4, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> thanks for the comments guys. I love the tubing!
> I think next thing I might do is a little painting...maybe paint the inside of the case, not sure what color I wanna go with though?



ya I really like the black tubing + the case its a HAF FTW!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2009)

so how you liking that PCP&C 750?
I've been thinking about getting one


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> so how you liking that PCP&C 750?
> I've been thinking about getting one



I love it! it handles everything I through at it with no problem at all!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2009)

So, you're the one that cleaned Petra's out of the Neoprene tubing. Bastard! lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, you're the one that cleaned Petra's out of the Neoprene tubing. Bastard! lol



haha yeah I think that was me.   i bought like 8 feet of it for future use.


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 4, 2009)

O how I love the HAF, like you said, it is the best case I have had so far and I can see it lasting me along time also and once again, that tubing is the sex.
I thought about spraying the inside, but i think i have decided on carbon fibre decals and sound proofing instead.
I can't wait to see it finnished man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

RAM is one thing I would not watercool.  I have not used the Corsair ram cooler, but my OCz did a great job of keeping my Tracers cool in my Phenom Rig.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't want to watercool my ram. I don't think it would be worth it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Yeah I wouldn't want to watercool my ram. I don't think it would be worth it.



at one point I really wanted, but nope thank god I didnt


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> RAM is one thing I would not watercool.  I have not used the Corsair ram cooler, but my OCz did a great job of keeping my Tracers cool in my Phenom Rig.


As long as you have active air running on your ram. it should stay cool. so ocz or corsair dominator air thing both work...



xRevengEx said:


> Yeah I wouldn't want to watercool my ram. I don't think it would be worth it.



watercooling your ram is kinda overkill its more for eye candy/or if you want to watercool everything you possibly can...ive seen it done. looks nice but i would never do it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2009)

Not to mention, ram water blocks are generally very restrictive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

exactly my point Jon.  Oh and yes the OCz and Corsair ram coolers work great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Not to mention, ram water blocks are generally very restrictive.



i also see most people running like 1/4th tubing for it as well, just not a thing to do IMO.  Unless of course you want a fully watercooled rig.

Sometimes however a case with a simple loop looks soo much cleaner.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

Does ram really ever get hot enough to watercool?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Does ram really ever get hot enough to watercool?



no! a good air cooler will do the job!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't think so.


----------



## Israar (Mar 5, 2009)

Loving the work there matey, nice, clean, tidy and running sweet! Congrats 

--Lee


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> no! a good air cooler will do the job!



it sure does.  Even just placing a regular low speed fan will cool it enough.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 5, 2009)

jbunch, you inspired me .  I just got some neoprene and sleeving and a new V1000 II... TONIGHT I BUILD MUAHAHAHA.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> jbunch, you inspired me .  I just got some neoprene and sleeving and a new V1000 II... TONIGHT I BUILD MUAHAHAHA.



glad i could inspire! make sure you post lots of pics!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm using the same Tubing with my watercooling setup when it gets here..the tubing is out of stock
Right now sadly.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I'm using the same Tubing with my watercooling setup when it gets here..the tubing is out of stock
> Right now sadly.



I must have bought the last of it because it went out of stock right after i ordered mine and has been that way for a while now


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I must have bought the last of it because it went out of stock right after i ordered mine and has been that way for a while now



Thanks J...JERK!!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Thanks J...JERK!!!!!



I sorry!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

^^


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 6, 2009)

Preview pic...


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Preview pic...



Nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice *phanbuey*


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice jbunch, took me a minute to find your power supply. I probably would of put the Micro Res on the right side of the motherboard where the cable management holes are it would free up a little room for the power supply. I agree with the ram, copper heat spreaders are good enough but I do like the OCZ Flex heat spreader under liquid it can drop almost 10 degrees more than the Dominator Fan and 20 more than Passive but there is little to no increase in overclocking potential.

Edit: very nice phan


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

I changed my mind I'm
Going to get UV tubing that is red to match the Red in the cosmos S..and use black wire sleeves to get the wires in my case more neat. I'll start on it next week sometime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I changed my mind I'm
> Going to get UV tubing that is red to match the Red in the cosmos S..and use black wire sleeves to get the wires in my case more neat. I'll start on it next week sometime.



that would look sweet dude   can't wait for you to start on your project log


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that would look sweet dude   can't wait for you to start on your project log



thanks man just waiting on the WC kit to get here an I'll be ready to start.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> thanks man just waiting on the WC kit to get here an I'll be ready to start.



which one did you get?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> which one did you get?



I bought Paulieg's kit.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2009)

I swear I'm actually gonna put my computer in a case one day. lol.


----------

